# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  На что мужчины всегда реагируют позитивно?

## Irina

*На что же в поведении женщин мужчины реагируют всегда позитивно?*

    * Когда ты улыбаешься.
    * И при этом проявляешь явный интерес к моей персоне.
    * На твою задумчивость.
    * Когда ты знаешь, кто такой Шпенглер, но при разговоре о нем  
         хлопаешь ресницами.
    * Когда ты радуешься даже самым несчастным цветам, которые я  
       дарю.
    * На взгляд в глаза.
    * На слова о том, что я у тебя самый лучший. Из тех, которые были, а 
       не из тех, которые есть. Потому что их быть не должно.
    * На умение хорошо танцевать.
    * Когда ты танцуешь специально для меня.
    * Когда ты смешно шутишь (ключевое слово «смешно»). И смеешься 
       над моими шутками.
    * Когда видно, что с тобой можно поговорить не только о сотовых 
       телефонах.
    * Когда видно, что с тобой можно поговорить.

    * На то, что ты не морщишь нос, когда я прыгаю, лезу на дерево, 
       кричу, смеюсь или танцую посреди улицы.
    * А просто присоединяешься к моему хорошему настроению.
    * На короткую юбку.
    * В сочетании с высокими каблуками.
    * На твое заявление о необходимости реформирования системы 
       аккредитивных расчетов.
    * На то, что мы можем ругаться, совершенно не ссорясь.
    * Когда ты не допытываешься, почему я сегодня грустный, а просто 
       обнимаешь меня.
    * На твои крики и просьбы спасти тебя от таракана.
    * Когда ты хорошо поешь и при этом смотришь мне в глаза.
    * На идеальный порядок в твоей комнате.
    * На откровенные разговоры.

*Что скажете, это действительно так? Может чего-то нет в этом списке? Добавляйте!*

----------


## ПаранойА

Интересно

----------


## Irina

> Когда ты не допытываешься, почему я сегодня грустный, а просто
> обнимаешь меня.


Я знаю, что это действие может и не вызывает позитива, но точно имеет мужскую благодарность.

----------


## Malaya

> На твои крики и просьбы спасти тебя от таракана.


ахаххаха..да)

----------


## Akasey

> * На то, что мы можем ругаться, совершенно не ссорясь.


 что-то знакомое...

----------

